# Small(ish) Nurgle Warriors of Chaos Army



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'd like to share the start of my Nurgle warriors of chaos army with you all (and hopefully it will eventually be finished!). I thought posting a WIP thread would be a good motivator, and i am hoping this army isn't just going to die out and prove to be a even greater waste of money than this game already is.

The overall army is going to be just a few units, a couple of squads of warriors, a squad of knights, and a couple of heroes. I've so far painted up one warrior as a test model, and a sorcerer. I have a squad of 12 warriors in the works, who are actually mostly done (just need to paint their fur and leather, and then base them).

I'm by no means a great painter, but I hope you like them!



















As you can see I haven't got around to doing the shield arm on this guy yet, but i do like how the green turned out, it was the exact colour I was aiming for. I'm not too big on the metal... but it'll have to do for now.










Something happened to the highlight on his left shoulder. I think something got messed up with the inking (maybe i missed a spot...).










Note all the maggots on this guy, great sculpting! ... and a close up of the staff


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice stuff you have there sir, pulls the nurgle theme off nicely. Keep up the great work, and you will have an amazing army in no time.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nick work and a good strong theme.
Look forward to seeing your army grow.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey guys, just a smallish update...
First off, my WIP warrior squad









and then, something a bit cooler. A giant!!! (with armor)








Hopefully that green crap on his chest will eventually look like chainmail when its painted.

























my plan is to give the giant a big shield w/ a chaos star on it. and work a bit on the front. Not sure what to do for weapons, any suggestions would be appreciated... thanks for looking.


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

Im liking the painting so far. what do you use for the Snow effect? looks good on yours as a couple of my efforts have failed in the past. Giant looks good. Not a huge fantasy player so not sure on the weapons.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

timsmith said:


> Im liking the painting so far. what do you use for the Snow effect? looks good on yours as a couple of my efforts have failed in the past. Giant looks good. Not a huge fantasy player so not sure on the weapons.


Thanks man! For the snow i used a 1:1 mix of clear PVA glue and woodland scenics snow flock (a fine powdery white substance, i assume baking powder would work just as well, just didn't want to take the chance of it yellowing... to prevent that you have to add just at touch of light blue paint, incase you do want to use baking powder. But i do think woodland scenics stuff would work better)


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Salio,

for the giants sheild if possibly you should use something like.. 20 ogre shields or make a bunch of small sheilds from plasticard then glue them all together and put like big metal "straps" holding it all together.. because really no smith would be able to forge a sheild big enough for a giant.. doing something like that would explain it.

either that or he has a big chunk of wall on his arm.

i really love the giant model and i like what you are doing with it!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Azwraith said:


> Salio,
> 
> for the giants sheild if possibly you should use something like.. 20 ogre shields or make a bunch of small sheilds from plasticard then glue them all together and put like big metal "straps" holding it all together.. because really no smith would be able to forge a sheild big enough for a giant.. doing something like that would explain it.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, i always appreciate the feedback! I really like the wall idea! But, i don't think it will fit in with the rest of his armor (i'm almost done at this point) The idea was that the chaos warriors would forge him armor. Nevermind the technological barriers of today... this is warhammer, where crazy chaos dwarves make huge sets of armor for giants  I suppose it could also be looked at as a gift from the gods. I would totally do the wall idea if I wasn't just about finished with it (all i have to do is cut out the chaos star, already drawn and the basic shield is made).


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Well... i finished the giant a few hours ago, so, heres the pics... i kinda feel like i should do something to the back of the shield... if you have any suggestions, lemme know.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

First off, the paint scheme looks great and I really like what you're doing with the giant. Maybe his shield isn't a piece of wall, but at least his weapon is. I agree that you should do something to the back of the shield. That's a lot of blank canvas to work with... hmm... all I'm getting right now are body parts, you know, snacks for later. I'll try and think of something better later.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Woah, i like those warriors n the sorcerer very much! I love the colour  I would use that for my nurgle (iv decided to expand my khorne army to 5000points) but i want to keep the black red gold colour scheme, so theyv got very dark iron armour instead 
If you ever want any modells doin (greenstuff work) just give me a buzz, n im watching this closely!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Warriors!!!! Yay. First rank done (minus shields) Hope you like 'em!










































and next months to do list... 









Im hoping to have all that (a knights unit), and a warriros unit) built, along with a new mounted exalted hero (who I will convert to be holding the battle standard). I will try to get both the giant, and the exalted hero painted by the end of the month. With the the next warrior unit, and then the knights the following month.

Heres the guy im going to use for the battle standard bearer. I have the old-school (well, not that old) knights standard which he will be holding instead of his normal shield

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat50025&prodId=prod1550018


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Any chance I could see my Elf? I haven't seen him in months...


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow really nice man, I like those Chaos warriors. A lot!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I cant wait to see that standard bearer!!  Do u wanna see my WIP lord on planaquin?
Ill be posting him in my thread soonish
http://jackd334.deviantart.com/art/Chaos-lord-of-Nurgle-WiP2-127814536


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Damn, those nurgle dudes look great


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Ascendant Valor said:


> Any chance I could see my Elf? I haven't seen him in months...


Haha, ya, ill post him up here and get him to you ASAP>



NurglingStomper said:


> Wow really nice man, I like those Chaos warriors. A lot!


Thanks man!



jackd334 said:


> I cant wait to see that standard bearer!!  Do u wanna see my WIP lord on planaquin?
> Ill be posting him in my thread soonish
> http://jackd334.deviantart.com/art/Chaos-lord-of-Nurgle-WiP2-127814536


Lovin it man, great sculpting!



AM. said:


> Damn, those nurgle dudes look great


Thank you!


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

lol, no problem Miles. To be honest, I won't be around the shop next Monday though, so you'll have to catch me at the Monday after that.

Great paint job thus far, though. Any way you can model in some maggots on the Warriors, though, just to get across the uber-Nurgle-ness? That would be nifty.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry guys, this is a bit off topic. But, okay, Barry, here's your elf. The little tassely red tassely thing kinda broke off at the edge of the cloak, i can reglue it if you want (its painted and stuff) But i think it will just be kind of a pain for transportation, so i can just cover the end of it with paint, so it'll look like it just ends there. And btw, when is that big chaos vs. dwarves game we're doing... because if its Monday, I'm not sure if I will be able to make it. 

Well, here it is:

Ignore the mould line on the side of his cap (your fault Barry )


































Honestly, i don't think the pictures do him justice, he looks quite a bit better in person.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Good God, Miles, I don't know how you pulled it off, but I think that High Elf is more badass than your Chaos Warriors... 

And the Chaos vs. Dwarfs is this coming Monday. Sounds like two out of three Chaos players won't make it... The Dwarfs are scaring Chaos away!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I wouldn't say you are a bad painter either sir. The warriors are looking really good and that giant is going to be bad ass! I am curious as to what you used for the bases as well.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> I wouldn't say you are a bad painter either sir. The warriors are looking really good and that giant is going to be bad ass! I am curious as to what you used for the bases as well.


Thanks man! I really hope the giant will come out well. For the bases, i used cork board (1/4 inch i think... maybe 1/2) and for the snow i mixed woodland scenics snow flock and pva glue 1:1.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

For the shield, cover the back in a thin layer of greenstuff or milliput and slice shallow lines closely together from top to bottom to make a sort of wood grain effect, and then slice lines again, tho thery should be further apart and deeper to make it look like seperate planks of wood  Hope that helps


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey everyone! Sorry i hadn't posted this earlier, but my camera was out of batteries, and then I replaced them, and it was sitting in my room for a bit, and then i started playing gears of war, and my controller ran out of batteries... and the new batteries came out from my camera. I digress...

















As you can see, one of the guys is leaning forward, that was a problem with the snow on his base, from now on i need to put them on the bases before i flock them.








Sorry, a bit fuzzy.

Look who i found lying around!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Oooh! Oh oh! Excited  I wanna see what your doing with this HtH  Gunna be very interesting. Erm, can I make an inquiry? Would you paint some stuff for me? If your short on time I understand, but therescash and a dragon in it for you


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome work Salio. I'm really impressed with those warriors.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Just to show you guys I'm not dead, just slooowwwin down a bit. Actually, not really. Alright, here's a couple WIP shots of my giant. and i just finished building another squad of warriors, as well as the horses for the knights.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Quick update here, and sorry for the double post (couldn't really help it). But heres some quick WIP pics of Harry (who i will probably use as Wulfrik in normal games, and of course Harry if my opponent allows it). I'm thinking about redoing his shield, and making it just one giant highlight (a lot of blending) like one of them in the WD article (which this will probably end up looking a lot like, the one by Anja Wettergren)

I finished up all the metalics and finished the green on his left shoulder pad.

so here he is!


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

Dude, this Harry is so awesome :shok:


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Lookin pretty sweet


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

So, I repainted Harry's shield. I like it a lot more now.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

So do I, that's very nice shield.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

He look great  Very nice job.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Paintjob Grot and Jack. I finished up painting Harry, but I'm on vacation at the moment (GRRR, darn you beautiful California, keeping me from my models!). I'm also working on a new place to photograph my models, i've got it basically done, just need another desklamp and I should be done with it. Also, I'm going to take a vote on what i should paint next (after I finish my giant): More warriors, warhounds, or knights?

EDIT: will save knights for another day... so more warriors or warhounds?


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Depends. If you have a special sick project in mind, Warhounds, if not then Warriors. Warhound take that little spark of madness to really pull off.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I agree. Warhounds, a bit of a break from green plate  Btw, you might be interested to see a little secret project im doin  It has a nurgle twist


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Alrighty guys. i got my warhounds all built and primed. So they're comin' up. I finished harry. Here he is. The pics suck, but I'll take some better ones, and probably put it up in the gallery something. 



































Hey jack... lets see that project. PM me or whatever.

EDIT: still got some work to do on him... snow needs some work, i also got some white on the back of his sword... AND the bottom of his cloak turned out kinda sloppy.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

:O:O Harry is truely beautifull. Very nice job indeed. Ill PM you once its fully ssembled, and then post you a pic once its painted too  Its pretty big btw


----------



## XYRYXYR (Aug 18, 2009)

For the inner shield you could just carve some runes, or because he's nurgle make it look old and decayed...otherwise awesome work!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, guys, its been a while. My camera has been dead and I've been busy. I managed to get a little work done on some more warriors, tried a different paint scheme this time, more of a rust kinda thing going on. Hope you like it! Unfortunately its looking a little bit Khorne-esque. Too bad, maybe this will end up being undivided.


























And here's the group so far. (I need to matte coat harry)










P.S. I took this pictures while working on my Tau, incase you're wondering why they were updated at the same time. (link is in my signature if you want to see them to)


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, I got the bulk of the painting done on the second squad. The next update they will be finished. Here they are. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Looking good.
How are you doing the green btw?
The rusty ones do look Korny, and inmho unfinished, perhaps add some green to them?


----------

